# éventuellement (English equivalents)



## Grunt

J'ai toujours du mal à traduire "éventuellement" quel que soit le contexte.

Il semble que la traduction "possibly" ne convient pas dans tous les cas.

Exemples :
"Vous pouvez m'écrire ou éventuellement m'appeler"
(qui est différent de : "Vous pouvez m'écrire ou m'appeler")
"Pour résoudre votre problème vous pouvez faire ceci ou éventuellement cela"

Dans ces exemples, "éventuellement" indique qu'on donne le choix mais qu'on exprime une préférence pour la première proposition.

Merci

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Carrie2

"... or alternatively..."?


----------



## Grunt

does it sound weird ? :
"Send me an e-mail or alternatively call me"


----------



## pieanne

Grunt said:


> J'ai toujours du mal à traduire "éventuellement" quel que soit le contexte.
> 
> Il semble que la traduction "possibly" ne convient pas dans tous les cas.
> 
> Exemples :
> "Vous pouvez m'écrire ou éventuellement m'appeler"you can write or even call me
> (qui est différent de : "Vous pouvez m'écrire ou m'appeler" You can either write or call me)
> "Pour résoudre votre problème vous pouvez faire ceci ou éventuellement cela"
> 
> Dans ces exemples, "éventuellement" indique qu'on donne le choix mais qu'on exprime une préférence pour la première proposition.
> 
> Merci


----------



## wildan1

l'essentiel est d'éviter toute tentation de le traduire par _eventually _(qui veut dire _tôt ou tard_)

en plus des bonnes suggestions de pieanne, j'ajoute (selon le cas) :
_or otherwise,_
_if you need to,_
_alternatively,_
_or maybe_


----------



## Carrie2

Grunt said:


> does it sound weird ? :
> "Send me an e-mail or alternatively call me"


 
No, it sounds great.   But I agree with Pieanne's post, too.


----------



## pieanne

wildan1 said:


> l'essentiel est d'éviter toute tentation de le traduire par _eventually _(qui veut dire _tôt ou tard_)
> 
> en plus des bonnes suggestions de pieanne, j'ajoute (selon le cas) :
> _or otherwise,_
> _if you need to,_
> _alternatively,_
> _or maybe_


 
You're quite right!
It's a "mauvais ami"


----------



## liulia

You could say, in some cases,_ "or, if you like,...."_


----------



## Grunt

Thanks to all !

Je pense qu'il faudrait rajouter ces options au dictionnaire de wordreference qui ne propose que "possibly"...


----------



## - RG -

eventuellement (français) = if need be (English)


----------



## Sroun

I thought that "If need be" meant "en cas de besoin". Am I wrong?


----------



## - RG -

Ben effectivement, _en cas de besoin_ = _eventuellement_.


----------



## Dr. Baha'i

Another possibility would be "or perhaps call me."


----------



## mattdamonfan

This is a word really hard to translate.

I would like to say that since I live in France it is more convenient for me to get information from American hotels and "éventuellement" to reserve by internet/email than by phone.

How would you translate "éventuellement" in such a context ? I don't think I can't say "if needed" or "possibly". Any idea to help me ??


----------



## Micia93

pourquoi pas : "eventually" ?


----------



## Keith Bradford

Micia93 said:


> pourquoi pas : "eventually" ?


 
NO!

Eventually = _enfin, à la longue, tôt ou tard_...

Pour éventuellement : _perhaps, possibly, if appropriate, maybe_...


----------



## mattdamonfan

I found on wordreference.com that "eventually" means "finalement". This implies that I will make a reservation for sure while I just get information.


----------



## mattdamonfan

So, Keith, is it correct : "I do live in France so it is more convenient for me to check information and possibly reserve hotels in the US by Internet or email than by phone." ??


----------



## Micia93

Keith Bradford said:


> NO!
> 
> Eventually = _enfin, à la longue, tôt ou tard_...
> 
> Pour éventuellement : _perhaps, possibly, if appropriate, maybe_...


 
Ouuups ! quel nonsens ! 
merci beaucoup Keith, je note ça soigneusement !


----------



## mattdamonfan

"Eventually" is a false friend.


----------



## Smac

mattdamonfan said:


> "I do live in France so it is more convenient for me to check information and possibly reserve hotels in the US by Internet or email than by phone." ??


Include "do" only if you want to emphasise it strongly - for instance, if someone has denied that you live in France.
You could also use any of Keith's other suggestions to replace "possibly", with very little change in meaning.


----------



## mattdamonfan

Ok

I found "possibly" better fitted to the context, but i'm not English-speaker so I'm not sure which one is the best. What is the "very little change in meaning" between the different solutions Keith proposed ?


----------



## Smac

*Perhaps*, *possibly* and *maybe* are usually interchangeable and mean that the event referred to may or may not happen.  
*If appropriate* states a condition for the event to happen.  (In your example, it would not be appropriate to make a reservation if you did not find a suitable hotel.)


----------



## mattdamonfan

Thanks a lot


----------



## Pinkfish

Éventuellement means "in a undetermined future"


----------



## Ardnaxela

Alors, j’ai un dossier qui s’agit de la construction des caissons de réacteurs nucléaires, et il y a une liste de choses que doit présenter le constructeur avant que la construction commence.  
 
« La nature et les caractéristiques des matériaux utilisés dans la paroi sous pression (béton, armature, dispositifs d’ancrage, revêtement d’étanchéité et *éventuellement* *dispositif de protection thermique*, etc.) »   
 
On traduit cette phrase comme « and plans for any thermal protection which may be necessary » ?  
 
Merci d’avance !


----------



## Keith Bradford

Yes, sounds fine to me.  "..._and possibly thermal protection_" would too.


----------



## syrita

La mission a toutefois tenuà s’assurer une vue contradictoire des 2 sujets évoqués, par des entretiens–éventuellement informels- de recoupement.

What is the meaning of eventuellement here? I am struggling because 'potentially' can't really work in the past. Interviews that  'could be' held informally or does it mean that were 'eventually' decided to be informal?  

Stuck!

Many thanks

Syrita


----------



## Uncle Bob

I think you are going to have to come down to the simplest form of "potential": "which could be"


----------



## syrita

Thanks Uncle Bob!


----------



## Tortuga Blanca

syrita said:


> La mission a toutefois tenuà s’assurer une vue contradictoire des 2 sujets évoqués, par des entretiens–éventuellement informels- de recoupement.
> 
> What is the meaning of eventuellement here? I am struggling because 'potentially' can't really work in the past. *Interviews that  'could be' held informally*  or does it mean that were 'eventually' decided to be informal?


"Eventuellement" doesn't mean "eventually" at all.


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

Could _possibly _work here? Or maybe _if need be._

We don't really use the word _éventuellement_ to mean _eventually_. _Finalement _is much more common in that case. The adjectif _éventuel _means _potential _or _possible_.


----------



## syrita

Yes, it is either 'possibly' or 'could be'.

Cheers dears!

S


----------

